# L'anniversaire de Missrapunzel



## Nanon

Bon anniversaire, la Miss !
Quand j'étais petite, le jour de mon anniversaire, je n'avais pas le droit d'entrer dans la cuisine pour éviter que j'y découvre le gâteau qui m'attendait.
Maintenant, nous avons grandi... et quand il y a quelque chose à fêter, je sais que tu mets à profit tes talents de pâtissière.
Tout de même, ne bosse pas trop aujourd'hui, n'édite pas trop, prends le temps de souffler... les bougies, et fais la fête !


----------



## doinel

Un petit-beurre des to you. 
Auguri Missssss
doinel qui sait pas mettre des liens de jolies choses comme Nanon.


----------



## Nanon

Le tuto des zimages :
Avoir deux fenêtres ou deux onglets ouverts, un pour ton post et un pour le résultat des recherches d'images que ton moteur de recherche favori se chargera de faire.
Sur la page des images, double-cliquer sur l'image, et cliquer ensuite sur "afficher l'image en taille réelle" si tu es sur Glouglou (tiens, ça me fait penser que Missrapunzel mérite aussi des bulles).
Copier l'URL de l'image depuis la barre de navigation en haut.
Retourner dans ton post sous WR, sélectionner le mot auquel tu veux rattacher le lien. Cliquer sur l'icône "liens hypertextes" : globe terrestre et signe ∞.
Coller l'URL de l'image dans la boîte de dialogue qui s'ouvre ("Veuillez coller l'adresse URL du lien").
OK, et voilou.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut la Miss,

Tu préfères jouer à quoi ? Pac-man ou Super-Mario ? 
Bonaniv' ! 

Bisettes. 

 P.S. : Nanon, attention au hotlinking !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_   Bon anniversaire la Miss_ _!!!_ ​


----------



## doinel

Et si Misrapunzel ne savait pas??? We Love Her!!!


----------



## Nickko

J suis retard ? Bon anniversaire ! Champagne ! Et pas de cheese cake !
Bises


----------



## Topsie

*Happy *(belated)* Birthday to You!*
No birthday tea is complete without marmite soldiers!


----------



## Missrapunzel

Oh là là...* mille mercis*!!!  

- *Nanon* : tu commences à me connaître par cœur! Psst, tu as vu, je suis plus jeune que Janosch!!! héhé
- Merci *doinel*!! 
- *Karine* : toi aussi tu commences à me connaître sérieusement... J'aime bien Pac-man car lui, il mange des trucs en faisant son chemin! Par contre, pour les cupcakes, tu sais, j'aime toujours autant les hommes.  
- merci Punky Zoé !!
- *Nickko*, pour toi aussi, j'ai de moins en moins de secrets. Pour le cheese cake, c'est on ne peut plus pertinent. 
Et pour le champagne, je vous propose de rajouter un peu de ça dans les verres que je suis en train de vous servir. Vous m'en direz des nouvelles! 
- merci *Topsie*!! Je ne suis pas sûre de devenir une fan de Marmite en 2010 mais j'aime bien l'idée!! 

_Cheers!!!_


----------



## Topsie

Donc, pour l'instant les français de ma connaissance qui aiment le Marmite se comptent toujours sur les doigts d'une seule main...!


----------



## Nickko

Déjà, sans les soldats, c'est pas vraiment engageant !


----------

